# Diabetes Wellness day



## DiabeticDave (May 5, 2009)

Hope this is in the right place. For those of you in the South, there is to be an informal day on June 13, at the Novotel in Southampton. This is an Information day, about new meters etc, and drugs available. 

For further information ring Lee Calladine on 02392636133.

This was in todays local paper, so phone number is OK to ring.

Dave


----------



## Einstein (May 5, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Hope this is in the right place. For those of you in the South, there is to be an informal day on June 13, at the Novotel in Southampton. This is an Information day, about new meters etc, and drugs available.
> 
> For further information ring Lee Calladine on 02392636133.
> 
> ...


 
It looks like there are a few of these events, certainly another one in Birmingham.

Their website www.drwf.org.uk looks an interesting site...


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Hope this is in the right place. For those of you in the South, there is to be an informal day on June 13, at the Novotel in Southampton. This is an Information day, about new meters etc, and drugs available.
> 
> For further information ring Lee Calladine on 02392636133.
> 
> ...



I have a wedding to go to on that day - typical! The rest of my diary is completely clear!


----------



## Einstein (May 6, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I have a wedding to go to on that day - typical! The rest of my diary is completely clear!


 
Well, so long as its not your own they might not notice you slip out for an hour or so...


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Well, so long as its not your own they might not notice you slip out for an hour or so...



Wedding is out in Dorset somewhere, so I'd need some kind of teleportation device!


----------



## Caroline (May 7, 2009)

Shame I am in London and have to work...


----------

